# Semnul zodiacal



## mikasa_90

Ho provato a tradurre questo testo su di me in Romeno


Il mio segno zodiacale è Leone.

Credo che sia il più bel segno.

Mi piace molto essere del Leone perchè è un segno di fuoco.

Sono altruista e leale, odio le bugie e le persone false.

Ho pochi amici ma buoni e sono felice così

Spesso  amo molto la solitudine e pensare.

Semnul meu zodiacal este Leu

Cred  ca este semnul cea mai frumos

Imi place sa fiuu Leu pentru este un semn de foc

[.....] urasc [.....] si persoane falshi

Nu am multi prieteni dar buni si sunt felicita asa. 

[.......]


----------



## jazyk

Semnul meu zodiacal este leu. (non credo che questo sia molto idiomatico ma non mi riesce di offerirti niente di meglio)

Cred  că este cel mai frumos semn.

Îmi place să fiu leu (non sono sicuro se si possa dire così) pentru că este un semn de foc.

Sunt altruistă si loială. Urăsc minciuni şi persoane false/oameni falşi.

Nu am mulţi prieteni, dar (cei pe care îi am sunt) buni şi sunt fericită aşa.


----------



## mikasa_90

(cei pe care îi am sunt)= ma quelli che io ho sono....

Cei ha il valore latino di qui= coloro che?


----------



## jazyk

È un buon paragone.


----------



## radu

Ecco la traduzione più idiomatica che posso trovare in questo momento. 

Il mio segno zodiacale è Leone.
Semnul meu zodiacal este leu.

Credo che sia il più bel segno.
Cred că este cea mai frumoasă zodie.

Mi piace molto essere del Leone perchè è un segno di fuoco.
Îmi place mult să fiu în zodia leu pentru că este un semn de foc.

Sono altruista e leale, odio le bugie e le persone false.
Sunt altruistă şi loială; urăsc minciunile şi persoanele false.

Ho pochi amici ma buoni e sono felice così
Am prieteni puţini dar buni şi sunt fericită aşa.

Spesso  amo molto la solitudine e pensare.
Adesea îmi place solitudinea şi să meditez (oppure cuget).

Spero di esserti stato d'aiuto. Ciao!


----------



## mikasa_90

Grazie a tutti!

Ciao


----------

